# Video in Motion on my 2014 Clubman (R55)



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I bought a 2014 Mini Cooper Clubman and I love how it drives. So much fun zipping around I finally had some time to tinker with it and play around with the mini coding aspect of it:bigpimp:


I finally got my 2014 Mini Clubman (R55) to work with my Jailbroken Iphone 4 to play videos and movies:bigpimp:The car must have navigation and Mini connected for this to work.. Big Thanks to Shawnsheridan in pointing the way with the Y adapter cable insight.....The newer F series has a new Headunit NBT which doesnt need the Iphone to be used as the source of the video...From what I have researched it only works with Iphone 4, 4S. I have tested a Iphone 3 and I couldnt get it to work at all except play music out of it and audio from the movie.. The Iphone 5 and 6 for sure will not work as they both use the lightning connection which doesnt output an analog video feed. The 30 pin connector is what is needed..


The Iphone 4 is plugged into the usb port in the dash via the video/audio Y adapter connection and the headunit recognizes the Iphone 4 as either an external device or it can be connected via Plugins which if connected via Plugins, you can mirror the iphone 4 display and use the phones data plan to stream the internet or whatever and it will show in the navigation screen. Here is how I did it but it would require coding to be done to allow it to play while driving ( this is for passenger entertainment strictly!) You can still enjoy the feature without any type of coding to the car but you must be in park and with the handbrake applied...If its imperative that you have it working in motion, then you would need to find a coder to do it for you either in house or remotely..

Here is how to get it working....

You have to jailbreak the iphone 4 with Pangu (find one that has your current phone IOS) I used Pangu 7.1X

Once the Iphone 4 is jailbroken download from Cydia the following apps:

Displayout (1.6.12)
Sbrotator7 (7.1-34)

The following usb Y adapter cable must be purchased from BMW or MINI dealers. Hopefully they still have some stock remaining in their inventory, because they are discontinued and the new one that replaces it doesnt offer video analog compatibilty. Finding one will be a task! Look on Ebay as thats where I sourced mine from...ANother part # will NOT WORK so dont waste your money experimenting...

Part # 61122179623

I have coded myself the Video speedlock removal so video will continue to show on the screen while in motion, and the legal disclaimer out of my unit and even updated the navigation maps to 2015 and this is the end results...Awesome


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I wanted to keep you guys posted. I also purchased a used snap in adapter for the iphone 4/4s and its works for playing videos also! Now I use the snap in adapter with my Iphone4 and just leave it in there...Its so much easier to shuffle through the movies that I have loaded onto my iphone 4!


----------



## mghiraw (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi i have a snapin adapter with a 4s and video in motion. 
Iam able to watch movies, but not to mirror.


----------

